# accelerator pedal on Adria Coral 650 SP 2004



## melevo1 (Mar 16, 2015)

We have recently bought an Adria Coral 650 SP (2004 plate) and have found it a little slug. It doesn't seem to be able to get above 2000/3000 revs on the rev counter. Having looked at the accelerator pedal we have notices a 'V' shaped metal piece welded (looks like factory fitted) under the accelerator which we think is restricting the pedal.

Anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

melevo1 said:


> We have recently bought an Adria Coral 650 SP (2004 plate) and have found it a little slug. It doesn't seem to be able to get above 2000/3000 revs on the rev counter. Having looked at the accelerator pedal we have notices a 'V' shaped metal piece welded (looks like factory fitted) under the accelerator which we think is restricting the pedal.
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts?


Not sure of the base vehicle but would be surprised if the metal plates are factory fitted, I would assume being a 2004 van that it would be drive by wire with no accelerator cable? Simply to check! Remove pedal and leave wiring attach and see if it will Rev normally, if it does remove plates and jobs a good un
:surprise:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't help

Our Adria is 2011

Fiat we love it

30 miles to the gallon at 2000 revs

Nothing sluggish about it

But as flying high says
You can sort it

Aldra


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry for late reply as been away for a few days in the MH:laugh: Also sorry can't be of more help with your problem.

Our 2005 Adria coral 650SP with a Fiat 2.8jtd engine has never felt sluggish. Indeed I think on of the main reasons I love to drive it so much is the fact that it has so much power both low down and when traveling along motorways. Never felt it was about to run out of oomph even on the twists and turns of long mountainous roads.

We love ours so much we can't find a better one to replace it.

Hope you have found a solution to your problem.

Sue


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Those Adria engines aren't hight revving.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I had a problem some years ago with performance on a Fiat Ducato which turned out to be an electrical fault with the accelerator pedal itself. Might be an idea to get this checked.

Mike


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

melevo1 said:


> We have recently bought an Adria Coral 650 SP (2004 plate) and have found it a little slug. It doesn't seem to be able to get above 2000/3000 revs on the rev counter. Having looked at the accelerator pedal we have notices a 'V' shaped metal piece welded (looks like factory fitted) under the accelerator which we think is restricting the pedal.
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts?


there's a huge difference between 2000rpm and 3000rpm - can you give a bit more detail about the problem?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The 2004 Ducato has a fly by wire accelerator mechanism.

I do not know much about this engine but I wonder at what revs the limiter comes in at? Above 3000rpm the power drops off so I would not expect the revs to continue to increase.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Regardless of the make of motorhome the base vehicle will be of a number of manufacturer's, sevel based means it will be either Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen, I believe most Adria's were built on Fiat base vehicles and the 2.8 engines were all the same, we used to own a Autocruise on a Peugeot circa 2003 and never encountered any issues with the engine revving beyond 3000 rpm even under load, you might want to get it checked out at a local garage that can run a full diagnostic check on the throttle/engine management system.

Good luck


----------

